# DIY - How To Remove Door Panels



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

You asked, so here it is.
*Note:* This is for the fronts, I should have the back ones up some time this weekend and will update this thread with them.
*What you will need:*


1 torx driver (T-20)

1 thin stiff item to slide between the door panel and the door. for this i used a putty knife.

*There are 4 torx screws that need to be removed. They are in the following spots:*


2 - bottom of the door

1 - under the cover by the door handle

1 - at the top of the pocket on the door there is a small hole with a screw in there


















Then from there you slide something thin but sturdy [I used a larger putty knife with some painters tape on it to help with scratching the paint] under the door panel at the bottom, I started from the outside corner and worked my way in towards the car.
Just slide it under and pull the panel out. You’ll more than likely be really afraid that something is going to break at this point but it all should pop off ok. Once the bottom is all pulled off the sides and top should come off real easy when you pull the panel outwards. Just be careful when pulling it out because there is a wiring harness and the door handle wire connected to the panel. Then slide it up and it’s off. From there you have a plug on the door by the speaker to remove along with the clip to take the wire off the door handle.
To unplug the wiring harness push the purple piece on it downwards and it will push out of the socket. To get the door handle wire off pull the little metal clip up and off and then slide the white piece on the end of the wire out. Tilt the door panel some and remove the wire from the door handle. Place the clip back on the panel so you don't lose it.
This is what the clip looks like on the panel. I wasn't able to get any pictures with the wiring harness or wire attached because the space was too small to get the camera in there.








Before putting the door panel back on make sure that the round white discs that slide into the door panel are all on the panel. Sometimes some of them will pull off and remain on the door.
















When putting it back on reattach the wire for the door handle and plug in the wiring harness coming from the door panel. Slide the panel into the top of the door then line up the pins in the door that pop into the door panel and give it a gentle push in the areas where the pins were working your way down from the top. Then put the screws back in and you’re done.
When I did mine I had the window down, I’m not sure which way is easier but you can give it a try either way you’d like.


_Modified by xt0rted at 2:09 PM 7/4/2006_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

bravo bravo!!!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

MODERATOR>...
Add to How To's....

Good job


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: DIY - How To Remove Door Panels (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_When I did mine I had the window down, I’m not sure which way is easier but you can give it a try either way you’d like.

Great write up.. tons more info then would be in any manual.. including the dealer ones if they even chose to tell you how to take stuff apart anymore....
I quoted the last part to say that yes it is usually easier to do with the window down. Alot of times (have not had an A3 panel off yet) you need to slip the upper part between the door frame and lower window seal on the inside.. With the window up the seal is usually pushed back and can often make it difficult to seat properly.. Also you can stick your head through the hole and look to make sure its in correctly.
Good job with the write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: DIY - How To Remove Door Panels (xt0rted)*

AWESOME! I wish i had someone like you write up one for my bimmer back in the day.. i messed that thing up pretty bad trying to get it off.

Added to DIY.
Thanks







*sparx*


----------



## Bakafish (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: DIY - How To Remove Door Panels (xt0rted)*

Is that the stock Bose premium speaker? If so, it looks of better quality than I've seen from them. I love how there is so much steel in the bulkhead of that door, the solid, air tight enclosure that it provides for the driver is outstanding. The insulation in the door panel is also impressive. Audi really seems to have built one hell of a car.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: DIY - How To Remove Door Panels (Bakafish)*

Thats the after shot of putting my new speakers in. I should have a nice post on this soon, but for now that can be the teaser







(I have some fiberglassing to do before that post)
This was the original before I snuck in the other.


----------



## Bakafish (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: DIY - How To Remove Door Panels (xt0rted)*

Yeah, that cruddy looking cone is much more along the lines of what I expected from Bose (sorry, I'm a hater.) I'll assume the fiberglass fabrication is for the subwoofer, as those door panels look solid as hell. Can't wait to see how it all goes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wkb (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: DIY - How To Remove Door Panels (Bakafish)*

Does anyone know if the A3 Sportback comes with a pre-installed speaker
wiring harness in the rear doors? 
Knowing that the speakers in the rear are not standard in my European (Dutch) A3 2.0FSI SB etc.
Wilko


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

rear doors would be nice too. when you have time!


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

Well...as it looks I could use a DIY on getting those off as well. I tried getting one off earlier while my fiberglass was hardening and all I managed to do was get it half off and scratch my aluminum trim







. I can't seem to get it the rest of the way. Maybe tomorrow with some sun will give me better luck.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

any luck gettign these off yet?
im bringin my car in tomorrow morning to get windows tinted, i wanna get these pannels off before the car goes in


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

I haven't had a chance to really work with the back ones, but from what I can tell so far it's the same way as the front panels just there's only 1 torx screw which is under the plastic cover by the door handle. My panel just doesn't want to pull all the way off for me for some reason. The middle of it doesn’t want to give. Maybe there’s another screw I'm missing under the handle of the door or something.
I gotta run out right now but when I get back I’ll take a look, see if I missed something on it.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

k i got it
pop off the frame around the window switch. comes right off no need for tools.
there is screw inthere


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY - How To Remove Door Panels (xt0rted)*

What are the speaker sizes? I assume 10 speaker = components in each door (2x4=8) + center + sub.
I just spent today pulling my amp, sub, and speakers out of my S4 and putting the Bose crap back in. Of course when I came back inside I had an email w/ the delivery date for my '07 3.2 in mid September. Oh well, I guess I can live w/ it for a few months...


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: DIY - How To Remove Door Panels (TD22057)*

6.5" woofers in each door, not sure of the tweeters, they look like 1.5", but mine wont fit so







not sure of the center either but it looks like it came out of an old TV and the sub is a 5" woofer in a plastic ported enclosure. I'm not sure where the AMP is but if someone else knows I'd like to know.


_Modified by xt0rted at 9:00 PM 7/7/2006_


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

What is the white padding? I have a feeling that the body shop that repaired my door left that off. Shutting my driver side door sometimes sounds tinny or hollow compared to the passenger side door.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Rick LV)*

It's used to help deaded road noise. When I was taking mine off I was talking to my neighbor who works at a body shop and he said to make sure i leave that stuff on there for that reason and that alot of times when you bring your car out places they just toss the padding for whatever reason.
I noticed when i had no panel on my door that it made tons of noise just closing the door, it really sounded like i was in a lesser grade american or japanese car, but once i put the panel back on with the padding it did away with alot of the noise and rattles. Made the door feel and sound more solid.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_It's used to help deaded road noise. When I was taking mine off I was talking to my neighbor who works at a body shop and he said to make sure i leave that stuff on there for that reason and that alot of times when you bring your car out places they just toss the padding for whatever reason.
I noticed when i had no panel on my door that it made tons of noise just closing the door, it really sounded like i was in a lesser grade american or japanese car, but once i put the panel back on with the padding it did away with alot of the noise and rattles. Made the door feel and sound more solid.

I am willing to be that is what it is. It should be something that could be ordered through the dealer, right?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Rick LV)*

It's worth a shot to see. If it can be and you get the part number for it let me know and i'll update the post with that incase others need it.
I my self need one of the torx screws, it's either in the garbage or my front lawn.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_It's worth a shot to see. If it can be and you get the part number for it let me know and i'll update the post with that incase others need it.
I my self need one of the torx screws, it's either in the garbage or my front lawn.

I took off the panel by the door lock/unlock and could see part of the white padding. Tomorrow I will try and take the panel off and see if it's all there.


----------



## jodia54d (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

tpliquid, did this DIY help you remove your windows?
I need to replace my rear passenger window, and i'm not sure if the instructions will be able to guide me ...
Thanks ...


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (jodia54d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jodia54d* »_tpliquid, did this DIY help you remove your windows?
I need to replace my rear passenger window, and i'm not sure if the instructions will be able to guide me ...
Thanks ... 

you are going to replace it yourself?
and why do u need to replace it?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_
you are going to replace it yourself?
and why do u need to replace it?

Here is his post from the other site... clicky


----------



## jodia54d (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (justdanorm)*

Yea, someone scratched my rear passenger window, so i'm looking to see how i can replace it myself. 
Thanks xt0rted ...


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i just took the pannels off so the tint shop dont damage my pannels.. so i duno abuot taking off the windows


----------



## OutofGas (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

Does anyone know if there are airbags in the front 2 doors?


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: DIY - How To Remove Door Panels (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_6.5" woofers in each door, not sure of the tweeters, they look like 1.5", but mine wont fit so







not sure of the center either but it looks like it came out of an old TV and the sub is a 5" woofer in a plastic ported enclosure. I'm not sure where the AMP is but if someone else knows I'd like to know.

_Modified by xt0rted at 9:00 PM 7/7/2006_

The amp is next to the stock sub in the rear drivers side of the boot. I think it powers the sub and front door speakers. The hu powers the rear doors.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (OutofGas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OutofGas* »_Does anyone know if there are airbags in the front 2 doors?

Shouldn't be. Airbags in this model are seat-mounted.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_










bTw, does anyone know what the purpose of that black panel (the one that the door handle wire comes out of)?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

The black panel would be the removable access to the components behind. It also seals the opening to separate the "wet" side from the dry side. The Mk4 Golf/GTI has something similar, but in metal and covers almost the entire door. Nice that the post Mk4 design has the window drive module on the inside instead of the wet side.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTINC)*

I know I'm bumping an old thread, but just a few comments (great writeup btw, exactly what I needed







).
Interesting to note that on my 08 the two bottom screws there is only one of them! There was like a sticker over where the screw should go on the door panel; then, on the door itself the drilled out hole and screw insert for that screw was also absent (so that ruled out the possibility of the worker forgetting it on the line). I guess Audi saving $0.20 on that insert and $0.05 on the screw is huge money for them








The Blose speaker above looks like it comes on a different mount thing than the base stereo. The Blose one looks like the speaker can be easily removed (screws?) and another driver put in its place. The base one as we've seen on other threads the speaker is manufactured as part of the plastic mount, so you either have to destroy the speaker or make baffles to mount aftermarket speakers. Though it's too late for me now, I wonder what the part number/price is for the Bose speaker adapters--that could be an easier way to upgrade the base system, by using those adapters.
One other note for the equipment needed... You don't really need a putty knife or anything else to pry the panel really. I took it off with my hands no problem--I do the same thing on most vehicles out there when removing door panels. Just find a part where there's a little more space than others and pry with your hands a bit and get your fingers under there and off it comes. I'm actually really impressed at just how easy the door panel comes off on this car








I was puzzled as to why anyone incl. bodyshops would remove that white felt stuff though







I mean it's fairly hard to remove, you have to intentionally go around and pull it off the little lip type things it goes around. It's not like it can just fall off...


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_The Blose speaker above looks like it comes on a different mount thing than the base stereo. The Blose one looks like the speaker can be easily removed (screws?) and another driver put in its place. The base one as we've seen on other threads the speaker is manufactured as part of the plastic mount, so you either have to destroy the speaker or make baffles to mount aftermarket speakers. Though it's too late for me now, I wonder what the part number/price is for the Bose speaker adapters--that could be an easier way to upgrade the base system, by using those adapters.

The Bose system comes with Blaupunkt speakers and speaker mounts, so yea it's much easier to install another set of speakers. I still have to install my rear speakers so when I do that I'll see if there's a part number listed on the spacers and post it.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xt0rted)*

Pulled the rear door panel off today and the only part number on the speaker is for the entire thing (speaker and spacer which are both labeled as Bose while the tweeters are labeled Blaupunkt). The part number for the driver side is 8E0-035-411-B. worldimpex.com has it listed for around $140 so I don't think anyone is going to be buying these for aftermarket installs.


----------



## Brad5555 (Nov 14, 2012)

You may need to remove these panels when your fixing locks or power windows, replacing window cranks, installing speakers or replacing the side mirrors.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Brad5555 said:


> You may need to remove these panels when your fixing locks or power windows, replacing window cranks, installing speakers or replacing the side mirrors.


Cool first post, bro!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Brad5555 said:


> You may need to remove these panels when your fixing locks or power windows, replacing window cranks, installing speakers or replacing the side mirrors.





VWAddict said:


> Cool first post, bro!


Cut Brad some slack. On topic, "...or after you've left your A3 sitting in the rain with the driver's window open." I found this particular thread extremely helpful in disassembling the door to make sure everything dried out.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Awwwww.... jess havin' some fun... -Its hump-day after all! :laugh:

Welcome Brad! :wave:


----------



## Brad555 (Oct 20, 2012)

I am not understand what are you talking about.....


----------



## lungchin (Jun 13, 2013)

*Thank you!*

tpliquid - big karma goes out to you! 

just saved a trip to dealer because my back door ate the baby cling on sunshade - 

cheers!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Brad5555 said:


> You may need to remove these panels when your fixing locks or power windows, replacing window cranks, installing speakers or replacing the side mirrors.


 bro can you sell me HGH?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Can anyone confirm if I have to do this to actually replace the triangular metal trim on the rear passenger door? 

My rights side rear passenger trim thing is all cruddy and I bought a replacement for it but not sure how to go about replacing it.

From what I can see, it looks like I'll need to remove the 2 screws and then shimmy the panel to pop it off. The trim piece looks to be held in by one screw, but I'd like to know if this is 100% necessary, or if there's some other way.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Cool first post, bro!



Come on what do you expect from a Brad with three fives in his name. Like he couldn't even be something cool like Brad55555 he had to be Brad555. And I'm three years late.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Come on what do you expect from a Brad with three fives in his name. Like he couldn't even be something cool like Brad55555 he had to be Brad555. And I'm three years late.


Holy thread bump.


----------



## sheffieldyorky (Apr 18, 2020)

*Help with central locking*



xt0rted said:


> You asked, so here it is.
> *Note:* This is for the fronts, I should have the back ones up some time this weekend and will update this thread with them.
> *What you will need:*
> 
> ...


Hi there :wave:
I have just read your thread and was wondering if you can give me any advice / help on my problem
the thread is located here https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9405859-Drivers-door-unlocking-problem-help-needed-please

I am a retired Electro Mechanical Engineer and this me beat to be honest.:banghead:
Kind regards
Tony


----------

